# Is it improbable to plow my driveway with an ATV



## Fender5803 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm about to buy a house in Concord NH area with a 450' level gravel drive.
Is it possible to keep it cleared with a ATV/UTV ? I am not planning on commercial use - just my 450' drive or perhaps to help a friend if I got a full pick-up plow.
I could use the ATV/UTV on the property that is 18 acres thru out the seasons or
it could be a smaller tractor but then I'd not have a truck to get around town in but would have a small tractor.

I guess my question is am I going to suffer by having to plow more often to keep up and perhaps not have the climate the inside of a pick-up has ?

Thanks and I am a new guy to this forum ...

Best,
-DT

first post sent now


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I would get a truck with a plow. You will have other uses for it with the land you have. And your inside with heat when plowing. You will not be outside every two inches of snowfall. All depends on how much you want to spend. Just my opinion.


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

Your drive sounds just like my parents driveway, all concrete 16ft wide X about 400ft long, only theirs has another area in front of dads shop that is roughly 60X80. When mom and dad had the house built my dad was an excavating contractor and had numerous ways of moving snow, plow trucks-Bobcats-ATVs-compact and sub compact tractors. He always used either the Jeep Wrangler with 6.5' Western, one of the Bobcats or one of the tractors, he did use one of the trucks a couple times but he just preferred the others because of maneuverability.

When dad retired a few years ago he sold all his equipment except his personal F350 which didn't have a plow, a Yamaha Grizzly with plow and Kubota L3640 with cab, loader and 7' rear mounted blower, then found a 6' belly mower to mower lawn with. He did this just to consolidate equipment and keep the least number of things around that he had to, but yet still be able to do things that he wanted them to. 

One question I have, do you currently have a truck or would you have to buy one to put a plow on? If you have a truck already, then putting a plow on would be a good choice, but if you have to buy a truck and plow then thats a bit of $$ to dish out. Honestly you could plow with an ATV or UTV, a compact tractor or a plow truck, I would just look at what is going to be the most "multi purpose" and user friendly for you. They will all do the job it just depends on how much money you want to invest, home much time you want to spend plowing, what conditions you want to be in when you are using it (in the heat of a cab or out in the elements).


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i get a truck as well


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Get a truck


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like you have land...by a 30hp compact mf tractor with cab, loader and blower


----------



## Fender5803 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Thanks all !!*

I'll let you know. All good ideas.
Thank you all
Best,
-DT


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

if you are going into town, you will need insurance and tags for your truck. if you stay on your property, the truck is a good alternative because you can pick up a old plow truck for under 1,000.00 but you will constantly have to tinker with it because inactivity really wears on a truck too such as old fuel in tank, rust, corrosion in electrical system. Old tractors seem to weather better than tractors. Once started they seem to work fine and you might find a old farmall cub on craigslist with a plow for a few hundred bucks. Since you have a gravel driveway, read the threads on gravel drives to see the use of a pipe on the bottom of the plow. If you got the money, those kubota and deere ATV,with cab tricked out with heaters,AC, AM/FM HD blu disk systems are very nice if you get the cup holders too


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

I live on the other side of the river, in Vermont, so our weather is about the same. My drive is also a 450' gravel, but we have a downward slope away from the house. I plow with my truck and I don't think an ATV would be right for the job. If I did use an ATV, I'd be out in the cold on repeated passes, trying to keep up with the snow. I can imagine a 20 minute truck plowing taking several hours on an ATV. 
I'd figure you could get a decent work truck and plow in Concord for about the same as a large atv, chains and plow. FWIW, I know a guy here in VT who regularly sells great used vehicles. I got my 1998 Chevy 2500, with a plow, from him for $2000. Plowed with it for two years now and it runs like a champ.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you can due it with a atv. and if its to cold you can get a cab for the ATV to help keep you warm.

just have to dress up in layers and having heated Grips and Thumb warmer is great also.

what are you using to mow the yard? Get a bigger garden tractor that you can put a snowblower on and use that for the big snows and the ATV for everything else.

Here is a Pic of my super Cold ATV plowing setup


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

It depends on your age...seems silly but it's true.
If you are young, like being outside in the winter and can take the abuse (ATV abuses the body when you do it like I did) I'd say and ATV/UTV would work just fine. I did it that way for 8 years, and still do from time to time.
I did put a plow on my truck this year for a couple of reasons. One I am getting older and don't want to beat myself up as much anymore. Second I live on a very busy county road and am done having the cars ignore me on my ATV at the end drive. Lastly, the ATV was good up to about a 4" snow fall so every 4" you go back out and redo it...or some times just stay out. Let me tell you 10 below gets mighty cold after the first hour or two on an ATV.
So in conclusion rather than tell you what to do in your situation of which you only gave 1/4 the needed information, I would rather give you some tools to help you decide what id best for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Fender5803 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Thanks all*

Great info you have all given. 
I am checking back in now. 
I think I am going to go with the plow truck which will be more usefull come warmer weather but will be looking for a tractor or atv as well 
Again thank you all 
Best,
-DT


----------

